# Winrar drag & drop copy all files from the folder



## chuckpt (Apr 11, 2013)

When I drag&drop files from a Winrar window to a explorer windows, Winrar extracts the file to the same folder as the .rar archive and not the defined temp folded (with the "Use only for removable disks" disable). Next, Winrar/windows start coping all files from that folder to the destination!

OS: Windows 8 (64bits)
Winrar 4.0 and also with 4.20 (64bits)

Looking for solutions, not sugestions to use other software 

Similar to this post http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/1076706-winrar-drag-drop-problem.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Go to Options, Setting and the Integration tab. 
Click on the boxes and check those under the "Shell Integration" part.
Now click the "Context menu items.." button and then check those boxes.

Now you will have right click options.

I think maybe if you do the same thing you did but don't use the explorer windows but use two windows. One from folder the Winrar file is and then another window for where you want to drag the files too.

Now if you use the right click option your get the same thing and the option to option to where to put the files, make folder or extract to the folder using the same name as the Winrar file.


----------



## chuckpt (Apr 11, 2013)

The Integration options are on. Drag&drop a winrar file from an explorer windows to another with right click works as expected.

The problem is only when the drag&drop is from the winrar windows to a windows explorer window, it should work as expected but it doesn't.

I found some posts on the internet with the same problem, but no solutions...


----------



## chuckpt (Apr 11, 2013)

I found out the problem!

The problem is that winrar is unable to create the files on the temp folder.
This is a fresh install of windows 8 and it worked before, but I noticed that more recently execution issues with the temp folder - I believe that M$ had protected the temp folder against execution, the problem is that many installer extract component to that location and execute from there... 

My temp folder have all permissions to Administrator, but only read/write for Everyone - this is not enough, winrar requires Modify permissions (that will grant the execute also).

When the permissions fails, the winrar alternative is to extract for the same folder of the opened file, than it make the mistake of coping all the forder to the destination of the drag&drop 

My solution was to create a temp folder with the necessary permission just for winrar to use, and configure winrar to use this folder. 
For now I will keep the permissions of the default windows temp folder.

 Hope this help someone else...


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Glad you got a work around fix Chuck.

Welcome to TSG also. 

You can mark this solved.


----------

